# Holy Cock!!!



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Peacock that is….haha


Hello Ladies & Gents,

Well here's my second attempt at posting a FOTN so just wanted to share a look I did this past Saturday for girls night to see one of my fav house Dj’s BAD BOY BILL. I was inspired by my new dress which had peacock feather print in different color not the usual dark blue and dark greens, theres a pic below. 
I hope you guys like it cuz im pretty proud of it. 
I was actually planning on doing a pic tutorial but I was running late and had an hour to get ready so that went out the window.
Please feel free to comment good or bad, well only if it constructive…lol


















*Face:*
-Laura Geller Primer Spackle (sample from sephora) not pictured
-Revlon Colorstay w/soft flex #180
-Maybelline Mineral Powder Concealer, Medium Sand 0-1
-MAC MSF Medium to set
-MAC BPB in True Romantic (love this color)
-MAC MSF Blonde(love this more!)
-EDM Spotlight Color Correcter, patted on under eyes to set concealer and give highlight


*Brows:*
-Wet n Wild Kohl Kajal #652, to line lower & upper line of brows, not pictured
-MAC e/s Coquette to fill
-MAC Studio Finish Concealer NW25, to line and blend out on top and lower brow, for that clean definition

*Eyes:*
-Shu Uemura curler to curl lashes(never leave home w/o it) not pictured
-Loreal Voluminous waterproof mascara in black for first coat
-Too Face Shadow Insurance (a must!)
-CS Matt/Satin Palette, mixed two colors and placed on 1st qtr on eye, Aqua/teal on 5th row 1st e/s with Lime Green 3rd row 4th down
-NYX e/s in Cool Blue on 2nd qtr of eye
-CS Matt/Satin Palette, Purple 8th row 2nd up, on 3rd qtr of eye
-MAC e/s in Climate Blue on 4th qtr of eye
-Jane e/s in Hip Bone to highlight
-Milani Denim Blue Quad, white shimmer only, to highlight right under brow
-MAC Reflects Purple Duo, pat brush on glitter spray w/ Fix+ and pat all over lid, not pictured
-Loreal Lineur Intense liquid liner 
-Apply false lashes from Model lash in #45
-Apply 2nd coat on mascara 
-UD 24/7 Liner in Zero, to line water line

*Lips:*
-MAC Hello Kitty l/s in Strayin (LOVE LOVE LOVE), applied with MAC lip brush 318
-Victoria Secret shiny lip gloss in Baby Doll #29


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Peacock!! What a let down!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this look is so pretty!! Your brows are Fantastic too!!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the colours...but I especially LOVE your brows!  Oh man... they're awesome!


----------



## Odette (Feb 27, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 27, 2009)

Those colors are gorgeous! And Strayin is perfect on you!

 haha, Tish.  I miss you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Miss you Lizzie Baby!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome color combo!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 27, 2009)

I love the title!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your eye makeup and brows.  You did a great job on this look!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 27, 2009)

Love this look.
And of course, the title cracked me up!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 27, 2009)

i know the saying is 'your brows should be sisters, not twins..' but your brows are freakin PERFECTION!!!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 27, 2009)

Very pretty, great job !


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 27, 2009)

your eyebrows are to die for


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 27, 2009)

really gorgeous dress, makeup, eyebrows. overall everything!
hey, i'm a big fan of house music & especially~Bad Boy Bill!!! lucky you.


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 27, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS..LOVE the brows!
do mines!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

mmmm cock.

anyways, BEAUTIFUL look!!! i love it


----------



## caramelo23 (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy Hotnesssssss!!!!!! Not only is it gorgeous but your eyebrows are PERFECT!!!! I'm so jealous of them right now lol.


----------



## boba (Feb 27, 2009)

so gorgeous. i love the color combo on you. the title is quite creative i have to say.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 27, 2009)

Woooow... I'm like drooling over your brows.


----------



## fingie (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE YOUR BROWS. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2009)

Great brows and skin...hmmm im jealous


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 27, 2009)

I love this look! I love strayin too~ BTW...your eyebrows are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Peacock!! What a let down!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this look is so pretty!! Your brows are Fantastic too!!_

 
Aww...im sorry for being a tease
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe next time ill give you something to drool over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank for the compliment, lovely lady!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_really gorgeous dress, makeup, eyebrows. overall everything!
hey, i'm a big fan of house music & especially~Bad Boy Bill!!! lucky you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you so much...bad boy was off the hook, it was great fun but only down side is that got burned by a cig on my leg twice on the dance floor, man it was painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i quickly forgot cuz of the good music.


----------



## shootout (Feb 27, 2009)

Very pretty look.
Your brows are HOT.


----------



## ambicion6 (Feb 27, 2009)

gorgeous!!! love the brows and awesome blending!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for showing some love, but I must show some love to Ruby_Woo, who i incorporated her technique on the brows. 
It is was great advise!! Thank you lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/t...torial-126937/


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 27, 2009)

very fun!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 27, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 27, 2009)

I like your eyebrows.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## fintia (Feb 27, 2009)

oh soo pretty.. love the colors


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 27, 2009)

prettyy!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, your brows are amaaazing!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Feb 27, 2009)

My boyfriend is a house DJ! Hope you had fun!!


----------



## amberenees (Feb 27, 2009)

wowza!!!

aaaaahhhhmmmmaaazzziiiinnnggg!!!

& yes... brows are so on point!!!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the look and love the brows!


----------



## joey444 (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree!! I LOVED that tut!!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG! Your eyebrows are impeccable!!


----------



## zerin (Feb 28, 2009)

wow! Love those eyes!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG...ur eyebrows


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 28, 2009)

you have the hottest eyebrows ever!!!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 28, 2009)

Gorgeous, I love this look!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you all, once again!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 1, 2009)

flawless! love it


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting I love it


----------



## nongoma (Mar 1, 2009)

your brows are on point.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW!! Nice. I really like your brows!


----------



## everfresh (Mar 4, 2009)

wowowowowow that is soooo amazing =>  hella bomb work.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 4, 2009)

Those colours looks great together


----------



## zzoester (Mar 5, 2009)

FIRST OF ALL.....I have to repeat for the millionth time that your brows are perfection! My goodness. You need to post a brow tut. Do you wax, thread, or tweez?? I want your brows. 

Your makeup looks great, too. I am really impressed and it goes SO well with your cute dress. I'm curious to see what shoes you wore with your cute outfit! Sounds like you had lots of fun, too. Great job!


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Mar 6, 2009)

how did you get your outer v so perfect? Tape trick?


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_FIRST OF ALL.....I have to repeat for the millionth time that your brows are perfection! My goodness. You need to post a brow tut. Do you wax, thread, or tweez?? I want your brows. 

Your makeup looks great, too. I am really impressed and it goes SO well with your cute dress. I'm curious to see what shoes you wore with your cute outfit! Sounds like you had lots of fun, too. Great job!_

 

Thanks so so much!!

Like i posted on one of my replies on this post, i think on 1st or 2nd page were i gave thanks to Ruby_Woo for her tut on brows, thats were i got my tips & tricks from. I tweeze the thicker hairs and I thread myself the fuzzies all around the brwos and forehead. FYI, learned how to thread off of vids on You Tube.

I didnt wear super cute shoes like pumps or anything because i had to go for comfort since i was gonna be dancing til 5am...lol...so i wore some knee high scrunchie black wedge boots that were super comfy


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizBrightFuture* 

 
_how did you get your outer v so perfect? Tape trick?_

 
You know it Gurrrrl!!!
I find that for my eye the long cat like outer V suits my face the most and of course the easiest method with no fuss is the tape trick but i always go over the line after i remove the tape with the shadow so that it doesnt look super perfect.


----------



## Samantha_McKay (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd love to try that look but it would end up looking bruised, might have to try it with different but similar color.

Love love love.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Samantha_McKay* 

 
_I'd love to try that look but it would end up looking bruised, might have to try it with different but similar color.

Love love love._

 
I doubt it...dont be afraid of some color, hun!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2009)

I love the colors u used


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 29, 2009)

these colors are almost like Candy Colors from Sephora..did they copy u? 
outstanding job and got all this ready in an hour? dang u good..


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!  I'm digging it


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 30, 2009)

love ur brows


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 2, 2009)

very very pretty


----------



## shannon712 (Sep 2, 2009)

this is brilliant!!


----------



## siemenss (Sep 3, 2009)

so great look!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

This look is amazing and you are HOT! Look at those brows, wow!... ;O


----------

